# Zuletzt gegessen oder getrunken



## dianelized20 (23 Jan. 2014)

*+ Reis und Hähnchenbrustfilet*

So jetzt will ich was sehen hier


----------



## Hehnii (23 Jan. 2014)

überbackene Toaststullen.....Lecker! :thumbup:


----------



## DER SCHWERE (23 Jan. 2014)

Besser als Coke Zero oder Coke Light



​


----------



## Marco2 (23 Jan. 2014)

*Erbsensuppe.........

 *...LECKER:::LECKER:::


----------



## Akrueger100 (23 Jan. 2014)

Marco2 schrieb:


> *Erbsensuppe.........
> 
> *...LECKER:::LECKER:::



Wo sind die Erbsen?


----------



## Marco2 (23 Jan. 2014)

Akrueger100 schrieb:


> Wo sind die Erbsen?



...*schon im Magen *


----------



## comatron (24 Jan. 2014)

Ich weiß auch nicht mehr so genau - wir haben da so'n bisschen gefeiert.





​


----------



## dianelized20 (24 Jan. 2014)

comatron schrieb:


> Ich weiß auch nicht mehr so genau - wir haben da so'n bisschen gefeiert.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:kotz: .......


----------



## MetalFan (26 Jan. 2014)

Rindersauerbraten mit Rotkohl und böhmischen Knödeln. 
Muss jedoch sagen, das Rinderbraten geschmacklich nicht so mein Ding ist.


----------



## dianelized20 (26 Jan. 2014)

MetalFan schrieb:


> Rindersauerbraten mit Rotkohl und böhmischen Knödeln.
> Muss jedoch sagen, das Rinderbraten geschmacklich nicht so mein Ding ist.



Sauerbraten :drip: mit das Beste überhaupt


----------



## Punisher (26 Jan. 2014)

Eben gabs Roastbeef 
Hmmmhhhhhh lecker


----------



## Hehnii (27 Jan. 2014)

Um wieder gesund zu werden ziehe ich mir das gerade alles rein. 





















Mal sehen wann es wirkt.


----------



## dianelized20 (27 Jan. 2014)

Mein lieber Scholli, mehr geht bald nicht


----------



## Robe22 (29 Jan. 2014)




----------



## dianelized20 (29 Jan. 2014)

Strammer Max (geht immer und geht schnell  )


----------



## Tigy (29 Jan. 2014)

Geht immer !


----------



## Robe22 (30 Jan. 2014)

Geht auch immer


----------



## dianelized20 (30 Jan. 2014)

Heute gabs dann mal ein niederländisches Nationalgericht 

Pfannekuchen mit Rinse Appelstroop :drip:






Wer noch Fragen hat: Das ist das Zeug


----------



## Claudia (30 Jan. 2014)

bei uns gabs heute Bratwurst mit Pommes 

musste schnell gehen waren einkaufen 

zu trinken Vittel


----------



## Akrueger100 (30 Jan. 2014)

Ich hatte selbstgemachte Tomatensuppe mit nudeln (keine tüte oder dosensuppe)


----------



## Death Row (30 Jan. 2014)

Nutellatoast, Hühnersuppe, Müsli mit Jogurt und JA! Schokopudding


----------



## CukeSpookem (31 Jan. 2014)

........ aber mit viel Senf !


----------



## Hehnii (31 Jan. 2014)

Bockwurst mit Senf und Brötchen zum Mittag


----------



## Death Row (31 Jan. 2014)

Hehnii schrieb:


> Bockwurst mit Senf und Brötchen zum Mittag



Die einfachsten Sachen sind immer die leckersten und besten :WOW:


----------



## Max100 (31 Jan. 2014)

Gemüse-Reis-Pfanne mit Joghurt-Dip


----------



## dianelized20 (31 Jan. 2014)

Endlich mal was Gesundes Max 100 :thumbup:


----------



## Death Row (31 Jan. 2014)

Naja der Dip gleicht das wieder aus, oder?


----------



## Death Row (31 Jan. 2014)




----------



## dianelized20 (31 Jan. 2014)

Die gute alte von Dr. Oetker? So sieht sie jedenfalls aus


----------



## Death Row (31 Jan. 2014)

Ne von REWE. Davon hab ich aber kein passendes Bild gefunden XD


----------



## Death Row (1 Feb. 2014)

Gestern Abend passend zu der Rückkehr der Jedi-Ritter





Gottseidank nur ne angebrochene Tüte. Ich weiss schon, warum ich seit langem keine ganze Tüte mehr auf einmal schaffe


----------



## Max100 (1 Feb. 2014)

Mir hat es geschmeckt


----------



## Mandalorianer (1 Feb. 2014)

Bio-Joghurt und Kaffee


----------



## Death Row (1 Feb. 2014)

Ich will auch ein Ei haben


----------



## dianelized20 (1 Feb. 2014)

Bei Eltis (Paps ist Jäger  ) mal wieder den Bauch vollgeschlagen:

Kaninchen-Braten mit genialer Sauce + Kartoffeln und Rotkohl :thumbup:


----------



## Toolman (1 Feb. 2014)

Das kommt mir seeehr bekannt vor 

sehr lecker


----------



## MetalFan (1 Feb. 2014)

dianelized14 schrieb:


> Kaninchen-Braten mit genialer Sauce + Kartoffeln und Rotkohl :thumbup:



Das Ganze mit Klößen statt Kartoffeln und ich mache :drip:! :thumbup:


----------



## eis (1 Feb. 2014)

*Schweinshaxe
mit Sauerkraut
und Kartoffeln*

gibt es heute Abend zur Labung. :thumbup: und dazu ein oder zwei kühle Blonde (Biere).


----------



## Robe22 (1 Feb. 2014)

Das hatte ich heute Nachmittag:


----------



## MetalFan (2 Feb. 2014)

Spinatnudeln mit Hähnchenfleisch, Obstsalat und Cabernet Sauvignon.


----------



## Hehnii (2 Feb. 2014)

Frühstücksbrötchen mit Marmelade und ein starker Kaffee zum wach werden!


----------



## MetalFan (2 Feb. 2014)

Gerade eben: Krautrouladen mit Kartoffeln


----------



## Death Row (2 Feb. 2014)

Körnerbrot mit Rügenwalder und Nutella


----------



## Robe22 (5 Feb. 2014)

Heute Mittag hatte ich Pfefferschnitzel mit Pommes und Salat.
Im Moment begnüge ich mich mit ein paar belegten Broten und einer Flasche 
Bier.

Falls es einen interessiert


----------



## Robe22 (9 Feb. 2014)

Ich futtere gerade selbstgemachte Frikadellen und Kartoffelsalat. 
Dazu gibt es die obligatorische Flasche Bier


----------



## dianelized20 (9 Feb. 2014)

Pancakes mit Sirup :thumbup:


----------



## Death Row (9 Feb. 2014)

Müsliriegel


----------



## Hehnii (9 Feb. 2014)

Nudelauflauf......Lecker! :thumbup:




Hat der Koch gemacht.


----------



## Hehnii (9 Feb. 2014)

Salzstangen und Bier
Hier noch die Bilder dazu falls jemand sich das nicht vorstellen kann!


----------



## Hehnii (11 Feb. 2014)

:WOW: heißer Kakao :WOW: Lecker!!!! :WOW:


----------



## Death Row (11 Feb. 2014)

Salzstangen, Apfel, Jogurt Pfirsich-Maracuja


----------



## dianelized20 (11 Feb. 2014)

Hehnii schrieb:


> :WOW: heißer Kakao :WOW: Lecker!!!! :WOW:



Dito, meiner war etwas dunkler, ich brauch viel Schokolade  :thumbup:


----------



## Kitty (12 Feb. 2014)

Cappuccino und Brötchen mit Käse


----------



## dianelized20 (12 Feb. 2014)

Überbackenen Toast mit Käse, Thunfisch, Zwiebeln, Gurken :thumbup:

Geht schnell und schmeckt


----------



## Hehnii (13 Feb. 2014)

Katzenzungen! Gerade eine ganze Packung verdrückt!


----------



## dianelized20 (14 Feb. 2014)

Erstes Frühstück




mit reichlich Milch


----------



## Robe22 (15 Feb. 2014)

Gerade falle ich über eine Pizza Funghi her


----------



## Robe22 (17 Feb. 2014)

Heute Mittag gab es Currywurst mit Pommes.

Heute Abend hatte ich das


----------



## dianelized20 (17 Feb. 2014)

Florida-Salat von gegenüber  :

Eisberg-Salat, Käse, Ananas, Mais, Tomate, Hähnchenfleisch, Jogurt-Dressing :thumbup:


----------



## MetalFan (17 Feb. 2014)

Chili con Carne


----------



## Hehnii (17 Feb. 2014)

dianelized14 schrieb:


> Florida-Salat von gegenüber  :
> 
> Eisberg-Salat, Käse, Ananas, Mais, Tomate, Hähnchenfleisch, Jogurt-Dressing :thumbup:



Du bist gegenüber von Florida? 
Da kann ich nicht mithalten.  Bei mir gab es nur Knacker mit Senf und trockenem Brötchen. Lecker!!! :WOW:


----------



## MetalFan (19 Feb. 2014)

Gestern Abend: Kartoffelbrei, Sauerkraut und Bratwurst.


----------



## Acienn (19 Feb. 2014)

Heute: selbstgemachte Cheeseburger


----------



## Hehnii (20 Feb. 2014)

Heute Abend gab es Eierkuchen mit Apfelmus vom Koch. Lecker! :WOW:


----------



## Robe22 (21 Feb. 2014)

Mein bescheidenes Mahl heute Abend


----------



## Hehnii (23 Feb. 2014)

Kirschsaft mit Mineralwasser und einen Apfel


----------



## MetalFan (24 Feb. 2014)

(Schweine)Kotlett mit Schupfnudeln und Blumenkohl! Als Nachtisch noch ein Rest Obstsalat.


----------



## Harry1982 (24 Feb. 2014)

Brötchen mit Erdnussbutter und Nutella. Geile Schweinerei


----------



## Hehnii (24 Feb. 2014)

Kirschsaft mit Mineralwasser und eine Mandarine


----------



## Harry1982 (24 Feb. 2014)

Biste auf Diät Hehnii?


----------



## Hehnii (24 Feb. 2014)

Ne, nur was gesundes zur Nacht.


----------



## Robe22 (28 Feb. 2014)

Mein Frühstück momentan


----------



## Harry1982 (28 Feb. 2014)

Wagner Big Pizza Diavolo


----------



## MetalFan (1 März 2014)

Lasagne al forno


----------



## Harry1982 (1 März 2014)

MetalFan schrieb:


> Lasagne al forno



Gibts auch Lasagne die nicht al forno ist 

Brötchen mit Erdnussbutter und Nutella :drip:


----------



## Robe22 (4 März 2014)

Heute Abend Chili con Carne


----------



## dianelized20 (4 März 2014)

Robe22 schrieb:


> Heute Abend Chili con Carne



*WÜRG* Geh mir weg mit dicken Bohnen :kotz:


----------



## Sachse (4 März 2014)

genieße gerade ein Braustolz Kappler aus Chemnitz


----------



## Death Row (4 März 2014)

Nutellabrot, Erdnüsse


----------



## Harry1982 (5 März 2014)

Kaffeeeeeee


----------



## lofas (5 März 2014)

Bieeeeeer:d


----------



## Death Row (5 März 2014)

Currywurst mit Fritten


----------



## Robe22 (10 März 2014)

Ja, man merkt, es ist Fastenzeit. Keiner isst hier mehr was 

Ich hatte heute Abend Erbsensuppe


----------



## dianelized20 (10 März 2014)

Eltis haben am WE 8tel Rind bekommen, hat Mutti gleich mal leckeres Gulasch von gemacht + Kartoffeln :thumbup:


----------



## MetalFan (10 März 2014)

Hähnchenkeule, Erbsen, Gnocchi und etwas Sauce.


----------



## Hehnii (10 März 2014)

Kartoffelchips und Kirschsaft mit Wasser gemixt (50:50)


----------



## Death Row (11 März 2014)

Von gestern bis heute:

Streußelkuchen, Plätzchen, Müsli mit Jogurt, Erdnüsse, Nutellatoast, Latte, Cola, Kaffee, Müsliriegel


----------



## DER SCHWERE (12 März 2014)

Alpenhain Ofenkäse soooo lecker aber für 3,99€ zu teuer heute erstmal 40 pakete gekauft



 :WOW::WOW::WOW::WOW:​


----------



## Harry1982 (14 März 2014)

Malibu-Kirsch

Eine geile Mischung :drip:


----------



## MetalFan (17 März 2014)

Samstag: Kebabfleisch mit Reis, Tsatsiki und Krautsalat "Griechische Art"

Sonntag: Rindsrouladen mit Klösen und Rotkohl :drip:


----------



## Robe22 (19 März 2014)

Eben Strammer Max


----------



## dianelized20 (19 März 2014)

Robe22 schrieb:


> Eben Strammer Max



Plus ordentlich Salz und Pfeffer, immer ein Genuss


----------



## dianelized20 (20 März 2014)

Mal wieder keinen Bock zum Kochen, also was für die Mikro, schmeckt sogar ganz gut, muss ich sagen


----------



## Death Row (21 März 2014)

Spargelcremesuppe


----------



## Sachse (21 März 2014)

grad am futtern

Quattro Formaggi Pizza


----------



## Toolman (21 März 2014)

2 Babybel zum Nachtisch


----------



## MetalFan (22 März 2014)

Wurstgulasch & Nudeln :drip:


----------



## dianelized20 (22 März 2014)

Beim Lidl gabs diese Woche:

Bananen im Backteig + Asia Dippers :thumbup:


----------



## DER SCHWERE (23 März 2014)

Ofenkäse ( muss noch 32 pakete)



​


----------



## Death Row (23 März 2014)

Vollkornbrot und Kaffee


----------



## Harry1982 (23 März 2014)

Selbstgemachte vegetarische Lasagne

Als Fleischliebhaber war ich zwar skeptisch, aber sehr lecker.


----------



## Robe22 (29 März 2014)

Heute Nachmittag zum Kaffee hatte ich Nusskuchen.
Vorhin gab es eine Gulaschsuppe


----------



## MetalFan (31 März 2014)

Gerade mit Folgendem "beschäftigt: Gehacktesklopse "Mexikanische Art", Kartoffeln und Blumenkohl.


----------



## pofgo (31 März 2014)

Red Bull verleiht Flügel


----------



## Robe22 (8 Apr. 2014)

Pflaumenmusbrötchen und Kaffee


----------



## dianelized20 (9 Apr. 2014)

Grünkohl


----------



## lofas (9 Apr. 2014)

Saure Kutteln


----------



## Akrueger100 (9 Apr. 2014)

Leberwurst und Käse Brot mit Kaffe


----------



## Harry1982 (9 Apr. 2014)

Lecker Pizza Spezial


----------



## Death Row (11 Apr. 2014)

Toast, Latte, Reibekuchen, Studentenfutter, Salzstangen, Aprikose, Brot, Kaffee (+ au lait)


----------



## dianelized20 (11 Apr. 2014)

Frikandeln (aus Holland natürlich  ) mit Zwiebeln, Ketchup und ordentlich Curry drauf


----------



## Robe22 (11 Apr. 2014)

Heute gabs mal was Gesundes


----------



## Akrueger100 (18 Apr. 2014)

Ein Butterzartes Medium gebratenes Steak :thumbup:


----------



## Harry1982 (18 Apr. 2014)

Frittierte Hähnchenbrust mit Salat an einer Öl und Eigelb Sauce serviert auf einem Weizen-Sesam-Brötchen. Garniert mit frittierten Kartoffelschnitzen


----------



## Death Row (18 Apr. 2014)

Salade des Pommes


----------



## dianelized20 (18 Apr. 2014)

Überbackenen Toast mit Thunfisch, Zwiebeln, Gurken und halt Käse


----------



## Robe22 (23 Apr. 2014)

Heute Morgen nur zwei Tassen Kaffee


----------



## Harry1982 (23 Apr. 2014)

dianelized14 schrieb:


> Überbackenen Toast mit Thunfisch, Zwiebeln, Gurken und halt Käse



Boah was ne Mischung. Da wirds mir ja schon schlecht beim lesen 

BTT: Schüssel Müsli und ne Tasse Kaffee


----------



## dianelized20 (27 Apr. 2014)

Überbackene Schnitzel mit Preiselbeeren und Käse plus Kroketten 

Und Harry besser?


----------



## Death Row (27 Apr. 2014)

Spargelcreme-Suppe und Erdnüsse


----------



## Harry1982 (27 Apr. 2014)

dianelized14 schrieb:


> Überbackene Schnitzel mit Preiselbeeren und Käse plus Kroketten
> 
> Und Harry besser?



Bis auf die Preiselbeeren definitiv besser 

Bei mir gabs lecker Pizza Speziale


----------



## Mandalorianer (27 Apr. 2014)

*Ingwer-Orange Tee*


----------



## lofas (27 Apr. 2014)

Knoblauchbrot Tasse Tee


----------



## Hehnii (28 Apr. 2014)

bis jetzt noch *ein* Bier aus einer Flasche mit Bügelverschluss 

Inhalt: naturtrübes Pils aus einer Privatbrauerei direkt hier um die Ecke 
Haltbarkeit: nur ein Monat (hält bei mir sowieso nicht so lange)


----------



## Mandalorianer (28 Apr. 2014)

*kalte Schnitzel und Kartoffelsalat*


----------



## MetalFan (28 Apr. 2014)

Nudel-Schinken-Gratin und als Nachtisch einen Apfel. Jetzt kommen bestimmt noch 1-2 Giotto-Kugeln dazu.


----------



## Harry1982 (28 Apr. 2014)

MetalFan schrieb:


> Nudel-Schinken-Gratin



Lecker. Bei mir gabs nur ein Butterbrot


----------



## Marco2 (28 Apr. 2014)

Hehnii schrieb:


> bis jetzt noch *ein* Bier aus einer Flasche mit Bügelverschluss
> 
> Inhalt: naturtrübes Pils aus einer Privatbrauerei direkt hier um die Ecke
> Haltbarkeit: nur ein Monat (hält bei mir sowieso nicht so lange)



aha...Kellerbier !!!...........sehr gut !!!!!

...aber wir trinken lieber Bier ohne Bügel !!!
Also richtiges Bier mit 8 Atü....


----------



## MetalFan (29 Apr. 2014)

Gerade bei der 2. Portion:

Gnocchi, Gehacktesklopse, Sauce und etwas Gurkensalat.


----------



## Harry1982 (29 Apr. 2014)

Lecker Metal 

Trinke grad ne Hopfenkaltschale meiner Lieblingsbrauerei


----------



## dianelized20 (3 Mai 2014)

Popcorn von der Kirmes + Cola-Whiskey :thumbup:


----------



## dianelized20 (5 Mai 2014)

So meine hübscheste Schülerin ever ist Geschichte (außer sie fällt durchs Abi)   als Belohnung gabs noch mal was leckeres







und das ist wirklich lecker muss ich sagen. Lindt halt...


----------



## Robe22 (5 Mai 2014)

Eben gerade Spargelcremesuppe


----------



## Death Row (5 Mai 2014)

Gerade eben Erdbeerquark


----------



## Harry1982 (5 Mai 2014)

dianelized14 schrieb:


> So meine hübscheste Schülerin ever ist Geschichte (außer sie fällt durchs Abi)   als Belohnung gabs noch mal was leckeres



Das wirft fragen auf? 

Haribo Pasta-Frutta


----------



## Harry1982 (10 Mai 2014)

dianelized14 schrieb:


>



Dank dir musste ich mir die auch mal kaufen 

Sau lecker muss ich sagen. Aber der Preis


----------



## MetalFan (24 Mai 2014)

***BREAKING NEWS AUS DER KÜCHE***

Heute gibt's Eierkuchen zum Kaffee! In hungriger Erwartung führe ich das schonmal als "zuletzt gegessen" auf!


----------



## Sachse (24 Mai 2014)

MetalFan schrieb:


> ***BREAKING NEWS AUS DER KÜCHE***
> 
> Heute gibt's Eierkuchen zum Kaffee! In hungriger Erwartung führe ich das schonmal als "zuletzt gegessen" auf!



lol8

bei mir grad das übliche Nachmittags um 3


----------



## Timb (24 Mai 2014)

Wasser, unglaublich


----------



## Goldbaer (24 Mai 2014)

Krombacher ( Bierchen )


----------



## MetalFan (26 Mai 2014)

Ein Schwung Grillfackeln mit Gurkensalat und als Nachtisch eine Orange und eine Banane.


----------



## dianelized20 (26 Mai 2014)

Wieder bei Muttern in der Truhe ge*wild*ert 

Kartoffeln mit Hasenragout


----------



## MetalFan (30 Mai 2014)

Wurstgulasch mit Fussili.


----------



## dianelized20 (6 Juni 2014)

Ein Glas Cola-Whiskey

...weitere folgen, die Pulle muss endlich mal leer


----------



## dianelized20 (10 Juni 2014)

Kartoffeln mit von meinen Eltern eingelegtem Sauerbraten :drip: + Blumenkohl mit Käsesauce


----------



## Toolman (10 Juni 2014)

Ein großes Stück Maasdamer und Salzbrezeln


----------



## MetalFan (10 Juni 2014)

Reste vom Grillen (Steak, Würstchen), Schnitzel und Blumenkohl.


----------



## Robe22 (10 Juni 2014)

Die letzten Tage gab es bei mir auch viel Gegrilltes


----------



## MetalFan (23 Juni 2014)

Spinatnudeln mit Hühnchenfleisch.


----------



## Toolman (23 Juni 2014)

Salami-Käse Sandwich + Lemon Eistee


----------



## Death Row (23 Juni 2014)

Lasagne, Latte Macchiatto


----------



## Harry1982 (23 Juni 2014)

​
Geilstes Eis ever :WOW:


----------



## dianelized20 (23 Juni 2014)

bin beim 2ten


----------



## MetalFan (24 Juni 2014)

Kotelett (unpaniert) mit Schumpfnudeln und Spitzkohl!

Als "Nachtisch" jetzt ein paar Schoten!


----------



## Akrueger100 (24 Juni 2014)

Wurstbrot und Kaffee


----------



## Robe22 (28 Juni 2014)

Kaffee und Honigbrötchen


----------



## Harry1982 (28 Juni 2014)

Schwarzer Kaffee Junge! - YouTube


----------



## Akrueger100 (29 Juni 2014)

Heringssalat mit Pellkartoffeln dazu Dänisches Bier


----------



## MetalFan (29 Juni 2014)

Hefeklöse mit Vanillesauce.


----------



## Death Row (29 Juni 2014)

Lummerbraten mit Rosenkohl


----------



## MetalFan (7 Juli 2014)

In Schwarzbier eingelegte und im Ofen gegrillte Kammscheiben mit Kartoffeln und Rahmspinat.


----------



## dianelized20 (7 Juli 2014)

Was du immer so alles auf den Tisch bekommst  

Reste vom Grillen: Hähnchenkeulen und Zwiebelsalat a la Mama


----------



## MetalFan (7 Juli 2014)

dianelized14 schrieb:


> Was du immer so alles auf den Tisch bekommst



War dieses Mal eine ungewohnte Kombination. 
Das WE und die 1 bis 2 Tage danach sind auch die einzigen Tage wo es bei mir etwas "Gutes" gibt.


----------



## dianelized20 (9 Juli 2014)

Pannekoeken met Rinse-Appel Fruitstroop


----------



## Wudny (10 Juli 2014)

Rinderrouladen mit Nudeln :WOW:


----------



## MetalFan (14 Juli 2014)

Original handgestopfte Thüringer Rostbratwürste und Kartoffelsalat made by Mutti!


----------



## Death Row (17 Juli 2014)

Kaffee, Nutellatoast, Kartoffelsuppe, Milka-Schokolade, Dosenchips


----------



## MetalFan (21 Juli 2014)

Während die zweite Portion gerade am heiß werden ist:

Kartoffeln, Blumenkohl, Sauce und Gehacktesklopse made by Vati.
Als Nachtisch gibt's Banane-Mango-Quark made by Mutti.
Dazu gleich ein Glas kalten Pfirsich-Zitrone-Tee.


----------



## Death Row (23 Juli 2014)

Pizza Pasta


----------



## MetalFan (31 Juli 2014)

Gerade als Dessert: die erste Birne seit langem!


----------



## Toolman (31 Juli 2014)

Eine schöne große Portion Zitrone/Passionsfrucht Sorbet :drip:


----------



## dianelized20 (31 Juli 2014)

Eiskaffee mit einer Kugel Vanille Eis, Sahne und Schokostreusel oben drauf :drip:


----------



## Claudia (31 Juli 2014)

Cotoletta alla Milanese spezial mit Kroketten & Salat vom Pizzataxi


----------



## Claudia (1 Aug. 2014)

Spinat-Tomaten Quiche

als Nachtisch ein Weintraubentrio


----------



## Harry1982 (1 Aug. 2014)

​


----------



## Mandalorianer (6 Aug. 2014)

​


----------



## psy23 (10 Aug. 2014)

Am gestrigem Abend Froschkotze (Sahnelikör mit Waldmeister-Aroma) im Wechsel mit Waldmeisterwodka...

psy


----------



## MetalFan (19 Aug. 2014)

Mir wird gleich rote Linsensuppe serviert. Ich freue mich schon riesig...


----------



## dianelized20 (19 Aug. 2014)

MetalFan schrieb:


> Mir wird gleich rote Linsensuppe serviert. Ich freue mich schon riesig...



Fröhlichen Arschwind wünsche ich danach 

Gebratene Zucchini mit Rührei


----------



## Marco2 (19 Aug. 2014)

Harry1982 schrieb:


> ​


...das sind die schlimmsten:angry::angry:, trink` mal ein richtiges Bier


----------



## Harry1982 (19 Aug. 2014)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ...das sind die schlimmsten:angry::angry:, trink` mal ein richtiges Bier


----------



## MetalFan (21 Aug. 2014)

Werde mir gleich ein paar Eierkuchen (made by Vati) mit Apfel-Bananen-Mus (made by Mutt) und einer Tasse Kaffee mit Milchschaum einverleiben.


----------



## Death Row (21 Aug. 2014)

Bratkartoffeln mit Spiegelei, Cola und Mokka


----------



## Harry1982 (22 Aug. 2014)

Geiles Getränk :thumbup:​


----------



## Sachse (22 Aug. 2014)

​


----------



## dianelized20 (23 Aug. 2014)

2 Nackensteaks, 1x Bauchfleisch und reichlich Bier :thumbup:


----------



## MetalFan (25 Aug. 2014)

Ganz vergessen: Schwedische Apfeltorte und Hackfleisch-Käse-Lauch-Suppe + Dessert!


----------



## Death Row (30 Aug. 2014)

Lasagne, Salzstangen und Fassbrause (Holunder)


----------



## hoshi21 (30 Aug. 2014)

astra, was dagegen?


----------



## dianelized20 (1 Sep. 2014)

Pflaumen aus Eltis Garten  Legga Legga


----------



## MetalFan (2 Sep. 2014)

Heute gab's mal wieder etwas außergewöhnlicheres. 

Schweinekotelette mit Gnocchi und Bier-Zwiebel-Sauce.


----------



## Harry1982 (3 Sep. 2014)

Malibu-Kirsch :drip:


----------



## Sachse (3 Sep. 2014)

​


----------



## Robe22 (3 Sep. 2014)

Rollschnitzel und Kartoffelwedges ( heute mittag in der Kantine)


----------



## dianelized20 (12 Sep. 2014)

Zucchini mit Rührei, Speck und Zwiebeln


----------



## Harry1982 (12 Sep. 2014)

Jacky-Ginger

Geile Mischung :drip:


----------



## MetalFan (29 Sep. 2014)

Gulasch, Klöse und Rotkohl. Selbst gemachtes Apfelmus. Paulaner Oktoberfest Bier.


----------



## Marco2 (29 Sep. 2014)

MetalFan schrieb:


> Gulasch, Klöse und Rotkohl. Selbst gemachtes Apfelmus. Paulaner Oktoberfest Bier.




,,,und das Klo sagt "Guten Tag":WOW::WOW:


----------



## Harry1982 (29 Sep. 2014)

MetalFan schrieb:


> Gulasch, Klöse und Rotkohl. Selbst gemachtes Apfelmus. Paulaner Oktoberfest Bier.



Da hat Mutti wieder gut gekocht :drip:


----------



## Harry1982 (13 Okt. 2014)

Jacky-Cola :drip:


----------



## hoshi21 (13 Okt. 2014)

astra, was dagegen?


----------



## MetalFan (16 Okt. 2014)

Löffle gerade eine gezuckerte Grapefruit/Pampelmuse. Spritzt zwar immer wie sau, aber lecker!


----------



## MetalFan (24 Okt. 2014)

​


----------



## dianelized20 (4 Nov. 2014)

Heißer Kakao mit Pfefferminzlikör und Schuss Sahne, genau das richtige bei dem Shitwetter


----------



## Harry1982 (4 Nov. 2014)

Geilste Süßigkeit ever :drip:​


----------



## MetalFan (10 Nov. 2014)

Entrecôte vom Jungbullen mit Schupfnudeln und Rothohl.


----------



## Harry1982 (12 Nov. 2014)

Bisher noch nie probiert, aber mega geiles Gesöff :thumbup: :drip:



​


----------



## pofgo (12 Nov. 2014)

Trinke gerade Paulaner Hell


----------



## Hehnii (16 Nov. 2014)

eine große Kanne Fencheltee 






.....und dazu einen Schokoeisbecher mit Eierlikör


----------



## Harry1982 (18 Nov. 2014)

Aus England und voll lecker ​


----------



## Toolman (23 Nov. 2014)

Aktuell dunkler Streußelkuchen und ein heißer Kakao dazu


----------



## dianelized20 (23 Nov. 2014)

Buffet im mongolisch-japanisch-chinesischem Restaurant, keine Ahnung mehr was ich da alles hatte


----------



## MetalFan (8 Dez. 2014)

Gulasch mit Makaroni.


----------



## MetalFan (15 Dez. 2014)

Rollbraten mit Rotkohl und Böhmischen Knödeln. Als Dessert gibt's "selbst gemachten" Wackelpudding mit Waldmeistergeschmack.


----------



## MetalFan (22 Dez. 2014)

Zur "Einstimmung" auf Weihnachten.



​


----------



## MetalFan (25 Dez. 2014)

24.12.
Geräucherte (Lachs)Forelle, Gehacktesklopse und Kartoffelsalat. + s.o. & 

 & 

 


25.12.
*BBQ-Burger American Style rot/weiß*
332g reines Rinderhackfleisch getunkt in BBQ- Sauce,
serviert in einem Sesambrötchen mit Tomate, Zwiebeln und Blattsalat, sowie American Fries

+ Maisel's Weisse Original


----------



## Toolman (25 Dez. 2014)

*gestern:* Zwiebelrahmschnitzel + Kartoffelbrot und Baguette, dazu ein kühles X²

*heute:* Fleisch vom Schwein/Rind + Brezelknödel und Kartoffelknödel, dazu Chinakohl


----------



## MetalFan (27 Dez. 2014)

26.12.
Bisongulasch mit Klößen und Rotkohl. Dazu ein Glas Roten.


----------



## dianelized20 (27 Dez. 2014)

Heiligabend bei Eltis
- Rehbraten mit Kartoffeln, Rotkohl und Gemüse

1. Weihnachtstag bei Schwesterlein
- Maronensuppe
- Käsespätzle mit Pilzen

2. Weihnachtstag bei Onkel und Tante
- Hühnersuppe


----------



## Harry1982 (27 Dez. 2014)

Viel zuviel *Rum-Cola*


----------



## Max100 (28 Dez. 2014)

26.12.

Lammkeule Rosenkohl und TH. Klöße


----------



## MetalFan (29 Dez. 2014)

Lammsteaks in Beerencocktail-Sauce mit grünen Bohnen und Kroketten. :drip:


----------



## Harry1982 (29 Dez. 2014)

Man der Metal bekommt immer feine Sachen

Bei mir gibts Lasagne Reste vom Samstag


----------



## MetalFan (24 Jan. 2015)

So, vergangenen Sonntag gab es:

Gebratener Heilbutt mit Zucchinihaube auf Safranrisotto


----------



## Come (28 Jan. 2015)

Spaghetti Bolognese mit echtem Parmesan aus Italien 
Garniert mit eigens gezüchtetem Basilikum.


----------



## mary jane (28 Jan. 2015)

ne Currywurst


----------



## MetalFan (28 Jan. 2015)

Ein Exemplar der "längsten Praline der Welt"!


----------



## Harry1982 (14 Feb. 2015)

Ein Elsässer Flammkuchen und danach ein Vollkorn-Spaghetti-Eisbecher :drip:


----------



## MetalFan (14 Feb. 2015)

Wurstsuppe


----------



## Toolman (7 März 2015)

gerade: Tortilla-Chips mit scharfem Chili-Käsedip :drip:


----------



## MetalFan (31 März 2015)

Spinatnudeln mit Lachs und dazu Rucola-Salat.


----------



## Harry1982 (31 März 2015)

Toast mit Bifi Salami scharf


----------



## dianelized20 (7 Apr. 2015)

Hasenbraten (persönlich von meinem Vater von der Straße gekratzt ) mit Kartoffeln und Blumenkohl mit Käsesauce

Jetzt gibts noch 1-2 Gläschen Kirschmet


----------



## Harry1982 (29 Apr. 2015)

Sowas von lecker :drip:


----------



## Death Row (2 Mai 2015)

Körnerbrot mit Nutella
Fenchel-Tee


----------



## Claudia (2 Mai 2015)

selbstgemachter Kartoffelsalat

Volvic stilles Wasser


----------



## dianelized20 (10 Mai 2015)

Der Sachse hat mich mit Ostbier versorgt. Gestern gabs zum Probieren






Heute


----------



## Harry1982 (11 Mai 2015)

Wissen die im Osten überhaupt wie Bier schmecken muss??? 

*Kaffee*

Schön schwarz und lecker. Auch nötig um diese Uhrzeit


----------



## Claudia (11 Mai 2015)

Harry1982 schrieb:


> Wissen die im Osten überhaupt wie Bier schmecken



oh ja das wissen sie

zum Abendbrot gab es gerade Spargelpizza lecker echt


----------



## dianelized20 (11 Mai 2015)

Weiter gehts


----------



## MetalFan (12 Mai 2015)

Gerade die gut gekühlte Dose aufgemacht! 
Jetzt weiß ich auch das Bier auf Schwedisch "Starköl" heißt! 



​


----------



## dianelized20 (17 Mai 2015)

Spargel überbacken auf Toast

und jetzt ein paar Gläschen Kirschmet


----------



## Robe22 (22 Mai 2015)

Kartoffeltaschen mit Kräuterquark (gab's heute Mittag in der Kantine)


----------



## Harry1982 (22 Mai 2015)

Eine Flasche Rotwein lieblich :crazy:


----------



## dianelized20 (22 Mai 2015)

Einer meiner Schüler wohnt direkt über einem WOK King, heute endlich mal Zeit gehabt da was zu futtern 

Gebratene Nudeln mit paniertem Hühnerfleisch und Gemüse :thumbup:


----------



## MetalFan (26 Mai 2015)

Kloster(brauerei) Scheyern - Kloster-Gold Hell



​


----------



## Claudia (26 Mai 2015)

Chili con Carne & true fruits yellow


----------



## dianelized20 (26 Mai 2015)

Reste von Pfingsten:

Sauerbraten (oberaffentittengeil lecker) + Kartoffeln und Blumenkohl


----------



## Marco2 (26 Mai 2015)

Harry1982 schrieb:


> Eine Flasche Rotwein lieblich :crazy:



*lol !!!!*:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## wusel (29 Mai 2015)

frittiertes ratatouille mit einem leckerem pfefferminz-sößchen !! 

und zum runterspülen ein gutes Flensburger


----------



## Harry1982 (29 Mai 2015)

Marco2 schrieb:


> *lol !!!!*:thumbup::thumbup:



Heute gibts mal Weißwein :crazy:


----------



## MetalFan (30 Mai 2015)

Gestern Abend ein Stück frisch gebackenen (noch warm) Rhabarberkuchen made by Mutti.


----------



## Claudia (31 Mai 2015)

Spargelpizza als Nachtisch Wildpfirsiche & Erdbeeren


----------



## MetalFan (18 Juni 2015)

Original Wippraer Bier - Schwarzbier 
(Aus einer 1 Liter Flasche! :crazy: )



 

Herzoglich-Bayerisches Brauhaus Tegernsee - Tegernseer Hell



​


----------



## Claudia (26 Juni 2015)

Kicherersensuppe mit Kokoshuhn


----------



## congo64 (26 Juni 2015)

Tappas, Fisch, Tappas, Tapp..... und lecker Bierchen dazu....:WOW::thumbup:


----------



## dianelized20 (26 Juni 2015)

Eis vom Aldi, Mucci Fruchtmischung: Fragola/Limone/Pesca/Mango


----------



## Death Row (26 Juni 2015)

Früchte-Müsli, belegtes Brot mit Fleischsalat und Fleischwurst mit Mayo


----------



## Harry1982 (26 Juni 2015)

Fleischwurst mit Mayo 

Ist man doch mit Maggi 

BTW: Big Pizza BBQ Chicken :drip:


----------



## Death Row (26 Juni 2015)

Harry1982 schrieb:


> Fleischwurst mit Mayo
> 
> Ist man doch mit Maggi


----------



## Claudia (29 Juni 2015)

Pangasiusfilet mit Orangen-Thymian Sauce, Kohlrabi-Möhren Gemüse & Dinkel Nudeln


----------



## MetalFan (30 Juni 2015)

Gestern Süßkirschen (mitgebracht von meiner Mitbewohnerin), jetzt eine Birne (gekauft von mir).


----------



## MetalFan (2 Juli 2015)

Gerade ein kaltes Fläschchen aufgemacht.
Schnitzlbaumer - Original Feier-Bier Hell Zündstoff



​


----------



## MetalFan (15 Juli 2015)

Mal sehen ob man die Plörre wenigstens als "Verdünntes" trinken kann.

Wernesgrüner Radler



​


----------



## pofgo (15 Juli 2015)

Red Bull


----------



## dianelized20 (15 Juli 2015)

Sanddorn-Wein


----------



## Toolman (15 Juli 2015)

Gummibärchen 'Sauer macht lustig' aus der 5kg Box :drip:


----------



## Harry1982 (19 Juli 2015)

Sehr lecker :drip:​


----------



## dianelized20 (20 Juli 2015)

Eiskaffee + Kugel Vanilleeis + Sahne + Schokostreusel

Ja Kalorienbombe, aber musste mal sein


----------



## MetalFan (21 Juli 2015)

Sauerkirschen (gekocht)


----------



## Harry1982 (24 Juli 2015)

Enchilada mit Hähnchenbrust, Reis und Gemüse. Überbacken mit Käse und Soße :drip:

Dazu eine Italian Soda Peach 

War sehr sehr lecker :WOW:


----------



## MetalFan (6 Aug. 2015)

Kühlschrankkalten Apfeltee (Teebeutel).


----------



## pofgo (6 Aug. 2015)

Mixery Flavour Iced blue


----------



## dianelized20 (6 Aug. 2015)

Bougatsa -> Blätterteig Spezialität gefüllt mit Hühnchen und Käse


----------



## Robe22 (15 Aug. 2015)

Penne All'Arrabbiata, eben gerade


----------



## ChrisPolo (16 Aug. 2015)

ein Twix.. und davor Bratkartoffeln mit Fischstäbchen


----------



## mafli (19 Aug. 2015)

Nutella mit Brot!


----------



## MetalFan (27 Aug. 2015)

Sternquell Bierbrause Granatapfel



​


----------



## Harry1982 (6 Sep. 2015)

*Toastbrot mit Erdnusscreme und Nutella*

Was ne geile Sauerei :drip:


----------



## MetalFan (8 Sep. 2015)

Ein paar davon gegen Frust...

Augustinerbräu München - Lagerbier Hell



​


----------



## Harry1982 (20 Nov. 2015)

*Ben&Jerry´s* 
Specu-Love Cookie Core

Karamelleis mit glasierten Spekulatiusstücken und rohem Spekulatiusteig



 

Was eine geile Mischung. Vor allem für jeden der Spekulatius mag :drip:​


----------



## Harry1982 (21 Nov. 2015)

Eine Flasche *Riesling lieblich*

vom *Weingut Edelberg*

wohl eins der besten Weingüter Deutschlands :drip:​


----------



## MetalFan (23 Nov. 2015)

Käse-Nachos mit Jalapenos, Mexican Pita und ein paar Maisel's Weisse.


----------



## MetalFan (24 Nov. 2015)

Eine Art Apfelkuchen made by Mutti wandert gerade zum Mittag über meinen Gaumen.


----------



## Harry1982 (24 Nov. 2015)

MetalFan schrieb:


> ...ein paar Maisel's Weisse.



Und das am Montag 

So gut müsste man es haben


----------



## MetalFan (14 Dez. 2015)

Gerade aufgetischt: Kartoffelsalat made by Mutti, geräucherte Lachsforelle, ein paar Wiener und eine Pampelmuse/Grapefruit als Nachtisch.


----------



## Harry1982 (19 Dez. 2015)

Nach Wochen endlich mal aufgemacht und ich muss sagen, ich bin begeistert :drip:

Kann ich nur jedem empfehlen der "Big Red" Kaugummis kennt und sie liebt, so wie ich früher  . Schmeckt wie die in flüssiger Form :drip:

Am besten "on the rocks"​


----------



## MetalFan (22 Dez. 2015)

Latin Macho Burger mit holländischen Pommes & Joppie Sauce. Als Dessert etwas von einer warmen Karamel-Brioche mit Matcha-Tee-Eis. Dazu ein paar Augustiner Lagerbier Hell.


----------



## Harry1982 (22 Dez. 2015)

MetalFan schrieb:


> ...ein paar Augustiner Lagerbier Hell.



Ein richtig feines Bier :thumbup:

Gibts am Samstag wieder :WOW:

Kostet aber leider teuer Geld bei uns


----------



## MetalFan (23 Dez. 2015)

Harry1982 schrieb:


> Ein richtig feines Bier :thumbup:
> 
> Gibts am Samstag wieder :WOW:
> 
> Kostet aber leider teuer Geld bei uns



Jo!  Für Weihnachten haben wir vom Edelstoff einen Kasten im Keller.  Muss also nicht bis Samstag warten. 

Für 'nen Fünfer gibt's den Kasten nicht, aber was kostet die Welt.


----------



## Harry1982 (23 Dez. 2015)

MetalFan schrieb:


> Für 'nen Fünfer gibt's den Kasten nicht, aber was kostet die Welt.



Kost 18 Euronen bei uns. Weiß ja nicht was er woanders kostet, aber anderes Bier liegt so bei 12-14 bei uns.


----------



## MetalFan (25 Dez. 2015)

Kartoffelsalat made by Mutti, Eier-Knoblauch-Salat made by Vati, Gehacktesklopse made by Vati und geräucherte Forelle. 
Für den Durst gab es Duckstein Rubin Bock und zwischen 4-8 cl Southern Comfort.


----------



## MetalFan (26 Dez. 2015)

Klöße, Entenbrust und Apfelrotkohl. Dazu ein Gals Roter und später wieder zwischen 4-8 cl Southern Comfort.


----------



## MetalFan (27 Dez. 2015)

Gestern, zum Abschluss der Weihnachtsfeiertage: Lamm, Kroketten und grüne Bohnen. Dazu ein Glas Spätburgunder, gefolgt von einem Dessert made by Mutti und Southern Comfort.


----------



## Harry1982 (27 Dez. 2015)

Southern Comfort - Sprite ist ein feines Gemisch


----------



## MetalFan (27 Dez. 2015)

Harry1982 schrieb:


> Southern Comfort - Sprite ist ein feines Gemisch



(Mangels Sprite) Noch nicht probiert. Gab ihn on the Rocks. Schmeckt mir irgendwie von Jahr zu Jahr besser.


----------



## Harry1982 (20 März 2016)

Bevor der Thread hier einschläft 

*Heineken Spectre Edition*

Schmeckt aber gut wie immer 



​


----------



## dianelized20 (23 März 2016)

Vorhin in Ilse-Land gekauft, Belgisches Bier mit 8,5 Umdrehungen :crazy:


----------



## MetalFan (21 Apr. 2016)

*Gambrinus Premium Pilsener*



​


----------



## Death Row (22 Apr. 2016)

Kipkorn mit Fritten
Jetzt: Leibniz Butterkekse und Kaffee :drip:


----------



## RoadDog (22 Apr. 2016)

Death Row schrieb:


> Kipkorn mit Fritten



jetzt musste ich doch erst mal Google bemühen um zu erfahren was "Kipkorn" ist, noch nie gehört davon


----------



## Death Row (22 Apr. 2016)

RoadDog schrieb:


> jetzt musste ich doch erst mal Google bemühen um zu erfahren was "Kipkorn" ist, noch nie gehört davon



Ich habe vor der Bude auch erstmal selber googlen müssen bevor ich es bestellt habe :crazy:


----------



## Alen (24 Apr. 2016)

Und das soll gut sein?


----------



## Drea (25 Apr. 2016)

Wer kommt denn auf sowas ._.


----------



## MetalFan (26 Apr. 2016)

Schweinekotelett mit Gnocchi und Spitzkohl.


----------



## dianelized20 (9 Mai 2016)

Gebratener grüner Spargel und Kartoffelsalat


----------



## Harry1982 (15 Mai 2016)

Nudel-Schinken-Gratin mit Paprikasalat und dazu eine Vanille-Cola :drip:


----------



## Harry1982 (22 Mai 2016)

Zum Abschluss des Wochenendes:

*Jacky-Sprite* :drip:


----------



## Harry1982 (10 Juni 2016)

*Erdbeeren* :drip:

Das beste Obst.. äh Nuss die es gibt :WOW:


----------



## dianelized20 (17 Juli 2016)

Leckerstes Zeug, dass man in Holland bekommen kann, sehr erfrischend bei Hitze und schön sauer


----------



## Harry1982 (12 Sep. 2016)

Geiler Scheiß :drip:

Sehr lecker :thumbup:



​


----------



## MetalFan (5 Nov. 2016)

Wurstsuppe


----------



## Claudia (4 Dez. 2016)

MetalFan schrieb:


> Wurstsuppe


 Igitt zum Glück bekommt man die hier nicht ansonsten würde Männe die auch öfters kaufen 

Rehgulasch mit Cranberriesoße, Rosmarin Ofenkartoffeln und Rahmgemüse (Schwarzwurzel, Romanesco, grünen Bohnen und Maronen)


----------



## dianelized20 (22 Feb. 2017)

Schmeckt tatsächlich besser als die normale Version, kann man nicht meckern :thumbup:


----------



## Harry1982 (22 Feb. 2017)

Heute in einem Weingut gearbeitet und einen

*Halbtrockenen Rotwein*

geschenkt bekommen. Sehr lecker. Nahewein ist halt der Beste :drip: :drip: love2


----------



## Marco2 (22 Feb. 2017)




----------



## Harry1982 (28 Mai 2017)

Wie geil ist die denn :drip: :drip:

Sehr sehr lecker :thumbup:



​


----------



## Harry1982 (14 Juli 2017)

Lecker lecker lecker :drip:



​


----------



## Harry1982 (15 Aug. 2017)

Wie geil ist der denn  :drip: :drip:



​


----------



## hirnknall (17 Aug. 2017)

Hehnii schrieb:


> Um wieder gesund zu werden ziehe ich mir das gerade alles rein.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OK, sieht auf den ersten Blick ein wenig komisch aus, aber wenn man mal darüber nachdenkt, damit wird man garantiert 30 

Egal, bei mir gab es heute einen leckeren Kartoffeltopf mit Zucchini, Kichererbsen, Paprikaschoten, Karotten, einer Knolle Knoblauch (habe morgen frei wink2) und einen Haufen Harissa :thumbup:

Beschdde :WOW:


----------



## eldios1 (27 Aug. 2017)

getrunken: Cola
gegessen: spaghetti mit Krabben und Tomaten :WOW:


----------



## Marco2 (28 Aug. 2017)

eldios1 schrieb:


> getrunken: Cola
> gegessen: spaghetti mit Krabben und Tomaten :WOW:




*...keen Wunder, das da kein Beitrag mehr kommt !!!*


----------



## dianelized20 (9 Okt. 2017)

Sauerkrauteintopf


----------



## Harry1982 (9 Okt. 2017)

dianelized17 schrieb:


> Sauerkrauteintopf



:kotz: :kotz: :kotz:


----------



## hirnknall (11 Okt. 2017)

Überbackenen Schafskäse mit gedünstenen Zucchini, Pilzen und Möhren und so 

Und natürlich mit viel scharf :devil:


----------



## Claudia (22 Okt. 2017)

Pilzrahm-Filetpfanne zu Blumenkohlreis


----------

